# Medical Technology



## Calculas (May 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone
i am new in this forum. i just wanted to know what is medical technology and whatdoes one have to study with studing major in MT. can anyone help me about it??


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

From the Ohio State University website regarding Medical Technology as a profession:



> Medical Technology is an allied health profession that is central to the operation of hospitals today. In fact, the practice of modern medicine would be impossible without laboratory professionals. Medical technologists, also know as a clinical laboratory scientists, are part of the medical team of specialists that work together to determine the presence, extent, or absence of disease.
> 
> Medical technologists perform laboratory tests using sophisticated, state of the art instrumentation and combine that expertise with their specialized knowledge of the physiology of diseases to provide information to all health professionals. You will analyze, evaluate and validate laboratory data in the five major areas of the clinical laboratory: Chemistry, Immunology, Hematology, Transfusion Medicine, and Microbiology.
> 
> This exciting and rewarding health career is constantly changing and evolving producing an increased demand for well-educated and highly motivated professionals. Whether uncovering diseases such as diabetes, hepatitis, and cancer or working in a forensic laboratory, management or marketing, as a medical technologist, you will provide critical information in all areas of health and medicine.


Usually students studying MT have to take general physics, chemistry, and biology courses along with molecular biochemistry and some genetics. However, requirements will definitely vary depending upon which school you are trying to gain admission into.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Calculas (May 21, 2006)

Thanks rehan for answering my question.
Looking forward in the club!!


----------

